# Some unexpected but wonderful news!



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

we will be adding a two legged pup to the group<3 =)

Have set up my first dr's visit for monday to see if everything is going well.
I am very happy right about now!!!! =D


hope all goes well with this one!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mom_of_Kambo (Nov 11, 2009)

CONGRATS!!!!


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Thanks guys<3


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

Thats wonderful news... Best of luck .. Congrats


----------



## srt-in-it (Dec 21, 2009)




----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Congrats. That's always a cool experience.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

RileyRoo said:


> we will be adding a two legged pup to the group<3 =)
> 
> Have set up my first dr's visit for monday to see if everything is going well.
> I am very happy right about now!!!! =D
> ...


wooohhooooo congrats...pupppppyyyyyy


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

srt-in-it said:


>


oh. my. gosh.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Congrats! Sounds like you drank out of the GP Water Cooler... beware ladies!! LOL


----------



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

RileyRoo said:


> we will be adding a two legged pup to the group<3 =)
> 
> Have set up my first dr's visit for monday to see if everything is going well.
> I am very happy right about now!!!! =D
> ...


I just found out the same news 2 days ago.. we have an appointment on the 29th to confirm it.. but im super excited as well.. well anyway congrats to you!!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

pitbulllover27870 said:


> I just found out the same news 2 days ago.. we have an appointment on the 29th to confirm it.. but im super excited as well.. well anyway congrats to you!!


Holy crap! Congrats you too!!! lol


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

i always drink from my flask.. i knew the other megan put something in the water... look at who is catching this "pregnancy" thing! gosh! LMAO


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Hey... I am not the first Go-pregnancy member! LOL Are you getting scared other Megan... are you saying "not tonight honey...." LOL


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

megannnnnnnn yoooooouuuurrrr tuuuuuuuuurn!!!!

Congrats! After you have baby get a Ab lounge lol


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

buahaha! guess that makes two prego megan's here! yay us! xD i went to confirm today at a FREE clinic...they said it was neg i bought a test before going home and took it...um, it is sayin i am prego. i took 3 tests all say the same. they said they had alot of complaints bout that so tomorrow going to go pay to get a good test that isnt messed up or they didnt wait long enough! maha! id be 5 weeks today btw and lol! ab lounge!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

RileyRoo said:


> buahaha! guess that makes two prego megan's here! yay us! xD i went to confirm today at a FREE clinic...they said it was neg i bought a test before going home and took it...um, it is sayin i am prego. i took 3 tests all say the same. they said they had alot of complaints bout that so tomorrow going to go pay to get a good test that isnt messed up or they didnt wait long enough! maha! id be 5 weeks today btw and lol! ab lounge!


Are you Megan too?? lol

So you had 3 positive tests? I would say that you are probably pregnant. Generally.. you can get a false negative.. but usually you don't get a false positive.. not three of them! lol The tests go off the amount of the HGC hormone level in your urine... which is the pregnancy hormone.. it can be very low in the beginning stages and maybe a little harder to pick up on some tests. They say it's highest in your first morning urine.. so try to test first thing in the morning! Keep us posted!


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

yup, Riley's mommy is a Megan too! lol!!!!!!!!!!!
all three test it was like...BAM I get this! (This is a crappy pic so I can get a better one tomorrow. lol!)









This was the one I took after I got home from the clinic, I also called them. the chick said she has had ALOT of complaints about the women going in and getting neg tests when they are actually prego. she told me to come back in 2 weeks!!!!!!! pfft, I am not waiting that long to go back to a FREE crappy clinic! I schedualed a test for tomorrow at a womens center not that much for it but it will be better then expired pt's at a free place that sucks!

hopefully when i go in monday to my dr app I get my ok and schedual a ultrasound to see if I have any problems or if everything is fine. i will keep everyone updated. =)


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

lol oh yea the pee stick! lol

Your prob. prego and that clinic is retarded.

The two legged dog, Ive seen that on animal planet. That dog can actually run on two legs its crazy!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

RileyRoo said:


> yup, Riley's mommy is a Megan too! lol!!!!!!!!!!!
> all three test it was like...BAM I get this! (This is a crappy pic so I can get a better one tomorrow. lol!)
> 
> 
> ...


Good luck!! other other Megan! lol


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

thank you. =) I am very hopeful with this one!


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Congratulations! Hope everything goes well.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

aimee235 said:


> Congratulations! Hope everything goes well.


:woof:thanx:woof:


----------

